# Carpet Type Plants



## ReBoot (Oct 31, 2006)

I have always liked the appearance of plants in a tank, I have my 135 finally setup, and I was wondering about some of the better carpet type plants. I know of java moss, dwarf hairgrass, and Riccia Flutans. I know java moss is an easy plant and dwarf is somewhat easy, everything I've seen about riccia is that without CO2 it will not do well. And as of right now I do not have a CO2 tank.

I was wondering about good easy plants that carpet it, and perhaps some even longer plants, or even top dwelling plants to eliminate some light since the light for my tank is very bright (5ft shop light with two flourescent bulbs that are 80watts each.)

Heres a pic of my tank if anyone had some ideas just by appearance, I'm open for any advice.










Pretty bare eh? It's still cycling (19 days now), but its almost done.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

160w of flourecent lighting over a 135g tank is actually considered low light. With that lighting you may want to stick with various crypts, various java ferns, java moss, anubas plants, etc. A good plant to take up nutrients and stays on the surface is duckweed or water sprite.


----------



## ReBoot (Oct 31, 2006)

Ah, wow, it certainly doesn't appear to be low lit when they are on. Perhaps it's the canopy and how the light fixture is made that makes the light seem brighter.

I'll have to check out and see if there is any tubes that come with higher wattage.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I think you could carpet pygmy chain swords(Echinodorus tenellus) or marsilea minuta in there
But it would take the Marsilea too long unless you had a lot of it to start with

If you kept the tank long enough, I'm sure you could get a decent carpet of Cryptocorynes in there too


----------

